# ZA: Bid to stub out all smoking



## Coco (3/10/15)

O, boy.

http://beta.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/bid-to-stub-out-all-smoking-1924612


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/15)

Another chop on a power trip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/10/15)

I'd rather keep my comments to myself on this one.......

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MJ INC (3/10/15)

Can't fix the crime problems, the corruption problems or the economic problems so we'll try and distract folks with a pointless expensive exercise that could actually help people quite smoking

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Alex (3/10/15)

No comment

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (3/10/15)

I think if most of us were to comment we would be banned from the forum

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## method1 (3/10/15)

Sadly, I reckon it's the beginning of the end. 

Regardless of my personal opinion of the sheer ridiculousness of the situation - the minister has basically committed to either strong regulation or a ban.

May take time but it's coming.


----------



## Nick (3/10/15)

That's fine I will start moonshine running between here and nambia...I get the smoking in public and vaping to a point but eroding my civil rights to do as I wish in my home would be a step to far.. if he is on the road to making selling eliquid a medicine then that's fine I will get a script from the train station like my staff do when they call in sick...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (3/10/15)

Nick said:


> That's fine I will start moonshine running between here and nambia...I get the smoking in public and vaping to a point but eroding my civil rights to do as I wish in my home would be a step to far.. if he is on the road to making selling eliquid a medicine then that's fine I will get a script from the train station like my staff do when they call in sick...


I have now been sitting here thinking about all of this and decided not to say what im thinking because its a public forum and we must rather not tramp toes at this point...
but just to add a little bit of humor...Man it would be sweet if my medical aid can cover my vaping price tag

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (3/10/15)

Reos and DNA 200's for everyone 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (3/10/15)

LOL... and this is the same guy (Health Minister) that gave the nod for the legalisation of medical marijuana back in 2014...

http://www.sabc.co.za/news/a/398110...inister-for-legalisation-of-medical-marijuana

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/10/15)

Rudi said:


> LOL... and this is the same guy (Health Minister) that gave the nod for the legalisation of medical marijuana back in 2014...
> 
> http://www.sabc.co.za/news/a/398110...inister-for-legalisation-of-medical-marijuana



He is probably a user too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (5/10/15)

What a load of bollocks. Twisp and the anc, fantastic marriage.


----------



## Alex (5/10/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## phanatik (5/10/15)

It's just so sad that they are not treating vaping with the potential it deserves and looking into studies already conducted.
Public Polls would go a long way to not only spreading awareness of an alternative to smoking but also improve the current public perception of the department. 

Many a time a strong statement is made against something which is not really harmful or wrong, but because the public perception can be skewed easily and it can be seen as a "quick win" they attack.


----------



## moonunit (5/10/15)

What about the taxable income from cigarettes? Do they realize they are reducing the amount of money available for them to steal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (6/10/15)

That *&$#@& formaldhehyde "study" is still being used....


----------

